# Miz River



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Going out tomorrow morning... I need some walleye, the freezer is getting empty. Will keep you posted how things go.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It was cool out this morning on the river, but well worth it...

It's a nice time of the year, no pressure on the water!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Fishing was pretty good huh, its about that time for to start hittin the fall pigs!! Fishing on DL has been really good recently when the wind isnt howling too bad. What techniques where you using, jiggin would be a good guess. Pulling cranks or jigging has been the ticket out east on DL. Waters startin to get mighty cold. I'd rather be in a big walleye boat than a little duck boat when the wind picks up and water temps are low thats for sure.


----------

